# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Acuicultura  Ministerio de la Producción prepara mejoras a Ley de Promoción Acuícola para este año

## Bruno Cillóniz

*Lima, nov. 15 (ANDINA).-* El Ministerio de la Producción está perfeccionando la Ley de Promoción Acuícola que contempla una serie de beneficios e incentivos para promover esta actividad y los cambios estarán listos en lo que resta del presente año, señaló la viceministra de Pesquería, Elsa Galarza.  
Esta ley regula y promueve la actividad acuícola como fuente de alimentación, empleo e ingresos, optimizando los beneficios económicos en armonía con la preservación del ambiente y la conservación de la biodiversidad, manifestó a la agencia Andina. 
Junto con la implementación del Plan Nacional de Desarrollo Acuícola, el perfeccionamiento de esta ley fomentará el desarrollo del sector en el corto plazo, atrayendo más inversiones al país. 
Explicó que en los últimos años la acuicultura en Perú ha tenido un gran crecimiento impulsado sobre todo por las exportaciones, y estos productos nacionales han tenido una gran acogida en el mercado gourmet internacional como insumos insustituibles para la preparación de exquisiteces. 
También señaló que se trabaja en la implementación de la Ventanilla Unica de Acuicultura (VUA) que lanzó el Ministerio de la Producción a fines del 2008 para reducir los trámites burocráticos en el sector. 
Si alguien quiere poner un área acuícola y quisiera empezar los trámites, los puede hacer directamente sin necesidad de ir al propio ministerio, puntualizó. 
Asimismo, Galarza destacó el reciente lanzamiento del Catastro Acuícola Nacional en la página web del Ministerio de la Producción, en una versión mejorada para beneficio de los usuarios.  
Explicó que se elaboró una aplicación más dinámica y de fácil uso para que las personas accedan a la información del catastro acuícola, permitiendo efectuar acercamientos de los mapas en diferentes escalas, realizando búsquedas rápidas de información sobre áreas habilitadas, derechos otorgados y áreas solicitadas, entre otras funciones. 
El Catastro Acuícola Nacional es un registro de información relacionada a la actividad de acuicultura, a través de la cual se informa al público la situación actual del desenvolvimiento de la actividad a nivel nacional.Temas similares: Artículo: Ministerio de la Producción impulsará implementación de Plan Nacional de Desarrollo Acuícola Artículo: Ministerio de la Producción elaborará nueva Ley de Promoción y Desarrollo de la Acuicultura Artículo: Ministerio de la Producción implementará Red Nacional de Información Acuícola Ministerio de la Producción aprueba Plan Nacional de Desarrollo Acuícola 2010 - 2015 Ministerio de la Producción publicó en portal nueva aplicación web del catastro acuícola

----------

